# need advice...how too?



## Lucy15 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried telling my husband before I want to leave him and every time I try to leave I can't. How can I get the courage to leave.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

By packing up your bags and leaving. 

You *can* do anything.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Why does it need courage? Is there an alternative word?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What is stopping you? What thoughts and fears?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaithHopeLove (Apr 21, 2011)

Without knowing why you want to leave, it might be easier if you pack your bags, write down everything you want to say to him in a letter, and then leave before he comes home. 

I can only hope and pray that you are not in a dangerous situation, but please know that anybody can leave their marriage if they truly feel they need to.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucy15 said:


> I have tried telling my husband before I want to leave him and every time I try to leave I can't. How can I get the courage to leave.


One day he will do something that will make you snap. The last straw to break the camels back, so to speak. You will be out of there so fast.
Sometimes you have to leave in order to save yourself. The only one that needs to give you permission to leave is -- yourself.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe you just aren't ready yet ? Or maybe you would rather push until he finally leaves...

~sammy


----------

